
Metamaterials: Engineers Design Stretchable Material Based on Geometric Art - jjuhyun007
https://blog.followiot.com/2016/03/21/engineers-design-stretchable-materials-inspired-by-1000-year-old-geometric-islam-art-followiot/
======
brudgers
A BBC account: [http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-35818924](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-35818924)

